# Negarro S3 Â XIL 6707



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Was that you who said hello at the Tamar bridge yesterday near Plymouth ? Â ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Was that you who said hello at the Tamar bridge yesterday near Plymouth ? Â ???


It was me you fool : :

My TTR replacement


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi mate, guessed it could have been as that was close to your homeground...but as there was no TT it was a baffled face you saw.
Sorry didnt know you had changed over, and your mate with the MOD grey one too ? 
The S3 almost looks Kingfisher in this pic, nice car and room for stuff too !


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

HaHa...your face was a picture!!!!

GREYMAN now has a green S4 avant 

We will both be in attendance at the majority of Audi Sport events through the year. ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well nice to see you anyhow, get down there quite a bit these days but dont frighten me in a "work " car will you ! :-* Anyhow my TT never goes past the legal limit.......... 

Brr sorry I can barelt type this, in for a break as I am outside in minus 1 pressure cleaning the old gal, she had gone grey after a week on the road down there. Nice and shiney again now though except I have frostbite ! :-[


----------



## sitas4 (Mar 9, 2004)

nice colour!


----------

